# Why are my leaves curling upward?



## Nate Dawg (Oct 31, 2006)

I am totaly new to this so this I am sure is a dumb question.  The plants are about 3 weeks old and have no fertilizers added.  They are about 4-5in tall and are in a 6 part peat/ 2 parts Vamiculite/ 1 part sand mixture, its just what I had to use so I did.  I water about every 3-4 days with a medium to small amount of water.  If anyone can help me with this or can give me tips to grow, please do.  I am starting them on a 20-20-20 half mixture on the next water cycle, wich is tomorrow.  Also they are in a cabinet with constant fanning and 24hr florecent lighting, between 78-83deg fer.
Please help, I would hate to kill my babies.  They are name brand seeds and I paid for them, and we all know they arent cheep.

Thanks,
Nate Dawg


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 1, 2006)

Nate Dawg said:
			
		

> I am totaly new to this so this I am sure is a dumb question. The plants are about 3 weeks old and have no fertilizers added. They are about 4-5in tall and are in a 6 part peat/ 2 parts Vamiculite/ 1 part sand mixture, its just what I had to use so I did. I water about every 3-4 days with a medium to small amount of water. If anyone can help me with this or can give me tips to grow, please do. I am starting them on a 20-20-20 half mixture on the next water cycle, wich is tomorrow. Also they are in a cabinet with constant fanning and 24hr florecent lighting, between 78-83deg fer.
> Please help, I would hate to kill my babies. They are name brand seeds and I paid for them, and we all know they arent cheep.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nate Dawg


*Do you have any pics of your sick baby? I'm gonna move this to the sick plant section.  *


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 1, 2006)

This is the largest I could make them without doing them one by one.  Please let me know what you think.

Thanks to any and all that can help! 

View attachment help them help me!.bmp


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 2, 2006)

Someone has to know whats going on with my children, please help.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks like your overwatering. Whats your watering schedule?

Edit: Hey I know that style pot. It doesn't have any holes in the bottom of it does it?
You need to drill some hole in that pot. The water isn't draining properly. Probably got a sludge pit at the bottom.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, actually it does have holes but maybe not enough?  I water every 2-4 days, so I will try more like every 4-5 days.  I think I am going to seperate them and start the fertilizers <--(on next watering) tomorrow.  What would be the best to do with the following available;

Peat
Vamiculite
Sand
Jack's 20-20-20 all perpose fert
Blood Meal 12-0-0
Metal Halide 150w-200w adjustable hight
veriety of pots available, but plan to use an 8"wide x 6-8"tall
Normally I have miricle grow potting soil too
Oh yeah, I have a fertilizer root stimulator, and a vitamin hormone (Superthrive)

I have some other stuff available for Flowering cycle also.  I planned on using the Peat with the Vam and sand with Blood meal mixed in.  After transplanting them into idividual containers with the above mixture I was ganna use the Superthrive as perscribed on bottle.  Then after a week or two I was going to use the Jack's at half mix through the rest of the growth cycle.  I am going to move them to the MH at that time with the fixture 10-12" above the tallest plant and go to an 18/6 light cycle.  Of course I have a small fan too.

Thanks for any and all help you have given and or will give.

The Dawg Pound


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 2, 2006)

I hope its there!


----------



## Nate Dawg (Nov 2, 2006)

This is a great site and I am glad to have found it.  Thanks to all that have helped and all to help in the future.  I hate that this has to be underground where I am from!  God gave us the sun, water, life, freedom and Pot, why does man govern it all?


----------

